# Sandyperches



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can get Sandyperches suitable for Zebra Finches? 
I think their claws would benefit from the texture, and I like the look and design of the forked ones and some of the others.

Gonna have a look down the pet shop, but they don't always have everything in stock, so it'd be nice to know if I can get them from somewhere else if they don't have them

Thanks 

Oh, and i've tried those perch covers you can get, but they didn't seem to last very long, my finches liked to peck at them so they got worn down really quickly, I think a Sandyperch would be better value for money in the longrun


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

try:

www.24parrot.com


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

I have heard that sandyperches are bad for the birds feet, they have far better ones on the market and would strongly suggest that you have a peek around first!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> try:
> 
> www.24parrot.com


Oh thanks, that's brill!

Might have a look on eBay, see if I can get them a little cheaper, but that's great for seeing the ranges and sizes 

I should think the mini one should be okay, it says for Budgies and Lovebirds, but I think the finches will manage 

hmm, how are they supposed to be bad? I need them for wearing down their claws, as they don't really have anything to help them in their cage. I've tried those perch covers you can get, and they didn't help very much. If there's any better alternatives, i'd be more than happy to try them, only the best for my birdies


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sandy perchs help keep nails down on parrots. they are different shapes so the bird can excersize its feet.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, had a quick look on the net at what else is avaliable, and i've found these Pumice Perches. They're smooth on the top, where the birds foot would be, but they're made of like a sandy pumice stuff on the sides, so that it keeps their claws and beaks in good condition, these sound better than the sandyperches, and they're a damn site cheaper! Can't seem to find them easily in the UK though, the main suppliers seem to be American pet shops, but this is what I found:

Bird Perches: Pumice conditioning perch from Drs. Foster & Smith

It's an american site, so if I can find these in the UK, i'd be well chuffed!

They look slightly better than sandyperches and they're a fraction of the cost


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here!

MAYFIELD PUMICE PERCH 6";


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Here!
> 
> MAYFIELD PUMICE PERCH 6";


Thanks 

I've seen those ones on a couple of UK sites, they're slightly different because I don't think they have the smooth bit around them, which may or may not make a lot of difference, I dunno, but i'm gonna go on a birdy shopping day on wednesday and see what I can find in all the local pet shops, see if anywhere round here does stuff like this  i've definately seen the sandy perches before, but the pumice perches seem a little better, so i'll keep an eye out for them too.

If I can't find any pumice perches or other alternatives in the pet shops, I might just settle for a sandy perch, i'll probably only buy the one because they're expensive, so at least if they're not the best for their feet, they'll still have their other normal perches too, just as long as I can get something to wear their claws down a bit because they're getting a bit long now, and i'm not quick enough at catching them to cut the nails


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well my two senegals have one each a sandy one and they love it and it keeps there nails down and the feet in good condition. they are expensive but last.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I got a pair of pediperches today, one for the finches and one for the budgie 

i'll have to see how they go with them :]


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are good those funny shape tho if ya know what i mean lol


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Do make sure they have plenty of natural perches too, otherwise your birds will suffer from Bumblefoot. 

Once they get this it is really hard to cure.

Think of your poor feet walking on a sand paper all day, it would make them raw, not just wear down your nails.


----------

